# Dog Day in the park



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sat Sept 18 is the annual dog day in the park celebration at centennial park in nashville tn. I encourage all responsible pit and bully owners to come out and represent. Help break the negative stereotypes that are associated with the breed. Its only $7 to get in with your dog and there are all diff sorts of booths set up and freebies everywhere. please come out show off the breed


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

second post,how endearing.


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't forget the break sticks!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Angie said:


> Don't forget the break sticks!


:rofl: PRETTY MUCH :goodpost:
stole the word right out of my mouth


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

im sorry dont directed @ you but *most* of the idiots in the ville w/ bullys/ dogs they call apbt are just that.. idiots. i cld list a whole gang of "kennel websites" of these fools and i bet every single last one of them will be @ this event. nasvhille is going down the  hole.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

duckyp0o77 said:


> im sorry dont directed @ you but *most* of the idiots in the ville w/ bullys/ dogs they call apbt are just that.. idiots. i cld list a whole gang of "kennel websites" of these fools and i bet every single last one of them will be @ this event. nasvhille is going down the  hole.


actually it's been a junkies paradise from way back.
like from when the musicians who played there were slammin dope at the grand 'ol opry.Johnnie,Ray,Hank sr. and JR. the list is long.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

william williamson said:


> actually it's been a junkies paradise from way back.
> like from when the musicians who played there were slammin dope at the grand 'ol opry.Johnnie,Ray,Hank sr. and JR. the list is long.


lol yeah. still is. know all about it. them cocaine cowboys always hot heavy & full grown w/ customers on I-40. one of the most traveled highways in america.

you're on a kick today arent you lol


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

duckyp0o77 said:


> lol yeah. still is. know all about it. them cocaine cowboys always hot heavy & full grown w/ customers on I-40. one of the most traveled highways in america.
> 
> you're on a kick today arent you lol


well,yeah,I'm home today.work is hit and miss.saving to buy A truck and get back to work.
and I'm also a recovering addict.I have been clean 22 years this sept.16,about A week from now.
addiction,being in the drug game in miami,and doin some time,matched to alot of travelin,or leavin town just in front of indictments was my life.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

good posts everyone.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

william williamson said:


> well,yeah,I'm home today.work is hit and miss.saving to buy A truck and get back to work.
> and I'm also a recovering addict.I have been clean 22 years this sept.16,about A week from now.
> addiction,being in the drug game in miami,and doin some time,matched to alot of travelin,or leavin town just in front of indictments was my life.


i left work early so i cld have time to try to rid the house of the funk since i will be spending the rest of the eve @ the ball park.

that's good to hear.


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

ive been the last three years with different pits and never had any problems


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

I know noone seemed to excited the first time but dog day is this sat hope to see some of yall there


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I would love to attend, but I think Nashville is just a bit too far for my poor lil POS to drive right now. I don't go outta town with Ole Betsy right now. Need to have some work done first. Not to mention the fact that I don't even own a dog right now  But I hope you enjoy yourself, and post lots of pix when you're done! Would love to see/hear/read about it!


----------

